# The "testing positive" experience



## JimBob1952 (Dec 31, 2021)

Ok.  So my wife and I drove to NY a week ago.  The purpose of the trip was to see our son, daughter-in-law and grandson, then to babysit for the grandson (and grand-dog) while the "kids" took a well-earned mini vacation.  

I didn't feel great when I got there.  Thought it was a cold.  On Christmas Day, I took a nap.  The day after Christmas, felt worse.  My wife had just been through non-Covid flu and that's what I thought was happening.  Monday night, I woke up and said to myself, I'm going to a clinic in the morning.  

That's what I did.  I tested positive, of course.   (Double vaccinated and then boostered in November).  Went back to the apartment and stayed in the bedroom until yesterday.  

Back in Virginia now.  Tired, a little congestion, no real symptoms.  

Obviously, this thing (whether Delta or Omicron) ignores the vaccine.  The vaccine seems to ameliorate the severity.  

Face facts:  You're going to get it.  I work from a home office, don't go out much, don't see many people except my wife.  I got it anyway.  New York is reporting 30,000 new cases per day, and everybody there is vaccinated and wears masks all the time.  The masks are helpful in that they make it harder to see the rats scampering around on the streets, otherwise they don't seem to do much good. 

If you're vaccinated, it's no worse than a bad cold or mild flu.  

So far, the baby grandson shows no symptoms.  They are supposed to get him tested in another day or so.  

That's it, just the facts, no lessons learned.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2021)

I am hearing similar stories all the time... from friends and family

I hope many regardless of their choice to get shots and boosters  or not see this and take note...

Some people believe it or not even without vaccine had similar experiences ... of a mild flu.    
They do not know who this will hit the hardest although some pre-existing conditions seem to make it worse...


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2021)

I know people who have had vaccines and still have gotten some form of the covid. I have had the vaccine and the booster shot also. I always wear a mask and don't socialize. I feel it's better to be cautious always.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2021)

I heard on TV that 1 in 4 NYC folks have it.  I'm assuming most folks will eventually get it.  I have had a very bad cold for almost 2 weeks, but don't have it yet.


----------



## Remy (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm sorry. I'm yet to test positive, despite exposure with PPE, but I'm not smug about it. I'm vaccinated and boosted. The booster is now mandated in California for my type of job.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

We should all get the booster shot also, if we haven't gotten it yet. They are saying that the vaccine loses some of its potency after about 6 months.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 2, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Obviously, this thing (whether Delta or Omicron) ignores the vaccine.  The vaccine seems to ameliorate the severity.
> 
> ... You're going to get it.  I work from a home office, don't go out much, don't see many people except my wife.  I got it anyway.  New York is reporting 30,000 new cases per day, and everybody there is vaccinated and wears masks all the time.
> 
> If you're vaccinated, it's no worse than a bad cold or mild flu.


This is a viral pandemic becoming an endemic virus. This is a good thing.


----------



## Chet (Jan 2, 2022)

Perhaps when we all get it and develope antibodies, that will be the end.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 2, 2022)

Chet said:


> Perhaps when we all get it and develope antibodies, that will be the end.


At least for a while, maybe years or even decades, it will keep morphing, but it could eventually die out. Other viruses have.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 2, 2022)

i am pretty sure i had it in early 2020 when tests were saved for those ill enough to go to hospital not mild cases... 
so  I never got a test but had all the classic symptoms and spouse had just returned form Milan before it exploded there. 

have had friends who had symptoms that seemed cold /flu like some were tested......had some positive / some negative 
 some did  not  get tested .......... makes me wonder how many of those who did not run out and test but just recovered had it already? 

Early in this it was estimated that the count of those who had it already are 10 x amount assumed.
 I have a family member that was tested 4 times in 2021 before minor surgeries each time  March/ may / august and October.............. she tested positive all 4 times even though she never left her house had almost no exposure to outside people except at doctors...
no one could explain that  so by the last two doctors did the procedures anyway instead of having her coming back


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Ok.  So my wife and I drove to NY a week ago.  The purpose of the trip was to see our son, daughter-in-law and grandson, then to babysit for the grandson (and grand-dog) while the "kids" took a well-earned mini vacation.
> 
> I didn't feel great when I got there.  Thought it was a cold.  On Christmas Day, I took a nap.  The day after Christmas, felt worse.  My wife had just been through non-Covid flu and that's what I thought was happening.  Monday night, I woke up and said to myself, I'm going to a clinic in the morning.
> 
> ...


Except the vaccinated can get very sick, can be hospitalized, can get long covid, and can die.  Or it can seem to be a bad cold for the lucky ones.  Seems you are lucky.  My son, Joey, is not.  . Vaccinated, delta Covid, hospitalized, three months later, still on oxygen.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 2, 2022)

My son and grandson, both vaccinated, tested positive Christmas Eve morning.
Son tested negative today and is returning to work tomorrow.
At its peak he ran 104.8 fever with a terrible cough, the little guy just had a runny nose.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Ok.  So my wife and I drove to NY a week ago.  The purpose of the trip was to see our son, daughter-in-law and grandson, then to babysit for the grandson (and grand-dog) while the "kids" took a well-earned mini vacation.
> 
> I didn't feel great when I got there.  Thought it was a cold.  On Christmas Day, I took a nap.  The day after Christmas, felt worse.  My wife had just been through non-Covid flu and that's what I thought was happening.  Monday night, I woke up and said to myself, I'm going to a clinic in the morning.
> 
> ...


I disagree.  Not everyone is going to get it and it's of no use to cause more fears about it.

You had to have been somehow in contact with someone who had it.  That's the only way to get it.

I'm sorry you got it but glad you are alright.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 2, 2022)

https://whitehousewire.com/2022/01/...ntining-and-living-miles-from-civilization-2/

Maybe sooner or later most will get it 
if  link abouve states 2/3 researchers on Antarctica   despite vaccines and protocols


----------



## Greenie (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jan 2, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://whitehousewire.com/2022/01/...ntining-and-living-miles-from-civilization-2/
> 
> Maybe sooner or later most will get it
> if  link abouve states 2/3 researchers on Antarctica   despite vaccines and protocols


I doubt it.  "Getting It" would spoil the _"Covid Blame Game_" for them.  And that would cause them great distress.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 2, 2022)

The hubby, my son and I are just getting over it. We all had different symptoms. All of us lost out sense of smell and taste. I had a fever and chills for a day, my hubby a very hacky cough. The hubby and I were vaccinated. 
My son chose not to and worked alone in his shop prior to any of us testing positive.
My son had the lightest case and he was the unvaccinated one.
Some might say its because he is much younger than us. This could be.
Its been almost a month now and we still have some lingering effects but we have been very lucky. 
We still wear our masks and don't deliberately go out in crowded areas.


----------



## Remy (Jan 3, 2022)

We've got cases at work blowing up after doing well for a good amount of time. I don't know if it's Omicron or not. I might end up with it this time though I'm very careful. Everyone is vaccinated and will have to be boosted soon.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 4, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> This is a viral pandemic becoming an endemic virus. This is a good thing.





Ruthanne said:


> I disagree.  Not everyone is going to get it and it's of no use to cause more fears about it.
> 
> You had to have been somehow in contact with someone who had it.  That's the only way to get it.
> 
> I'm sorry you got it but glad you are alright.



Sorry you disagree.  The three people I know who are most obsessive about not getting it -- vaccines, boosters, isolation, masks all the time -- have all gotten it.   Hope you don't.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't want to cause fear in saying this but it is, to my mind anyway, true that if a person goes out to get a jab, vaccine, booster, etc, or to buy groceries or goes to a pharmacy, they are not 'in isolation'.

Particularly dangerous tobe around are 'health workers', the ones who give the jabs and all the vaccinated people who think they have no worrie and aren't  careful even if they have cold symptoms.
Hospitals, pharmacies would be the most filled with sick people, including people with active Covid. So those places should be avoided if you don't want to expose yourself to the probablility of contracting Covid. Jmho.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 5, 2022)

Covid has hit close to home.
Was talking to my financial advisor on the phone this morning, who just lives across the street, one house down.
Unfortunately his wife was tested positive for COVID.....very mild cold like symptoms, both are double vaccinated, she in quarantine, in a room by herself as much as possible, as well as the rest of them bound to the house,  they have 3 or 4 kids.
She didn’t have the extended test to see if it was the Omicran.
The kids and him have no symptoms so far.
She feels she had contracted it, from when she attended her grandfather’s funeral recently.
He’s been working from home since the start of COVID.


----------

